# Speichermonitor gesucht



## jccTeq (25. November 2004)

Hi,

wir suchen eine Speichermonitoring-Software, mit der man sich Speicherlöcher anzeigen lassen kann. Konsolenbasiert. Und sie muss einiges an Last vertragen können. Die zu debuggende Software ist sehr timing abhängig. 

Valgrind haben wir schon probiert, es verzögert den Ablauf zu stark. 

Was gibt es noch für Tools?


----------



## RedWing (25. November 2004)

> Was gibt es noch für Tools?



Da wäre mtrace zu nennen, ein utitlity von gnu...
Hier gehts zu einem Howto...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

